
Ask HN: Why? (Also, thank you) - lazyvar
I first want to say thank you to the HN community. In a constant search for Truth I have always found HN comments to be my &quot;center&quot;. I feel HN to be Honest and Good amuck the Falsehood and Agenda that I find elsewhere in life. So here is my question: why do you share here and what makes HN different? Cheers to a wonderful 2018 and a fulfilling 2019.
======
AnimalMuppet
HN was started by nerds - people who cared more about truth and accuracy than
they did about popularity or saying the right thing.

HN has _remained_ what it has due to the community, and due to the moderation.
Personal attacks get moderated out; repeat offenders get blocked. That lets
those who want to have a fact-based discussion continue to have that
discussion.

HN is less than perfect. The people here are less than perfect. The moderators
are less than perfect. But, for certain types of people, HN is still better
than anywhere else.

